# Might be getting a WT engine



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I may have stumbled into a deal on a correct WT long block for my car. The block casting date is June 14th and the invoice on my car is June 15th. Probably not an ideal match but pretty close. It comes with the original internals and 670 heads which are both dated June 7th. I'm working on getting shipping lined up for a reasonable price. Keep your fingers crossed.....


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Good Luck !!

Got the fingers crossed!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I just paid for the engine thru PayPal and have arranged shipping thru u-ship. Once the seller is comfortable that the funding is complete, I will contact the carrier and confirm a ship date. It should leave NJ this week and be here in 3-5 days.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

*Engine's on the way here !!*

Well it's not a maybe anymore. The engine was picked up in NJ this afternoon and should be here next Tuesday. Shipping cost $250 door to door with lift gates...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hope it's a quick one!!!:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No, like everything else I have for this car, it needs restoration. It was removed from a wrecked car in the late 70's with 62,000 miles on it. Never been opened until the seller removed all the external tin for his project. I'm just getting the long block with matching 670 heads.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch

This means more pictures! 

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Mitch
> 
> This means more pictures!
> 
> Rick


Been a long time since I had anything to take current pics of, Rick. The only thing that has changed over the summer is the layer of dust on everything has gotten thicker......
I take that back, I have been collecting parts and will get an updated pic when I get back to working on the car and gather all my goodies together. The one piece floor panel is pretty cool but it got buried right away so the Pete could share the shop for the summer.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Speaking of blocks, I screwed up and let a great deal on a 65 421 block slip by...lesson learned, "don't be so wishy washy Charlie Koppster" :shutme


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Speaking of blocks, I screwed up and let a great deal on a 65 421 block slip by...lesson learned, "don't be so wishy washy Charlie Koppster" :shutme


I guess you haven't picked up on my "impulse buying" lessons.......:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Guess I was napping.....completely missed this thread! Good luck on the engine, Mitch. You know what to do. Bill still has your turqoise goodies when you need 'em....we're making good progress on the completion of his '67....turned out to be a frame off project.
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Bill still has your turquoise goodies when you need 'em....we're making good progress on the completion of his '67....turned out to be a frame off project.
> Jeff


There's a big surprise, huh ?:rofl: Seems they all end up on a roto. When last I spoke with him, he was going to get everything he didn't want together and figure out a price and shipping. Sounds like he might be getting close to that...:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, he's pretty much there. He has some seats, a steering wheel, and some other misc. stuff you spoke with him about. As you know, he's a very nice guy, and a car guy, and wants to help out. His prices are reasonable to the point of being self-sacrificial. Give him a call when you need to.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Getting antsy......engine is scheduled to be here by 3:00 pm. Don't know why, it's not like I can drop it in and "take it for a spin". Still, it's one more piece of the puzzle I call a "car".:lol:
Pics will follow, Rick


----------

